# Toro Power Clear 721 commercial NEW PRODUCT



## locallawncare.c (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello everyone, so I just came across a new snowblower made by toro, its the powerclear 721, a more commercial unit, tougher paddles, bigger engine, wondering if anyone has any additional info on this unit. I'm usually up to date with new products but this one I had no idea about, and info would be great.


----------



## locallawncare.c (Oct 22, 2012)

here is a link I forgot to post

http://www.toro.com/en-ca/homeowner...series.aspx?sid=power-clear-commercial-series


----------



## ringahding1 (Jan 16, 2010)

Idk about this machine, but we run 621's that are great for commercial sidewalks. They run right through slush like nothing I have ever seen and they are $100 cheaper and I believe have the same width cut.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Hmmm I too wonder if they any better then the 621, I like the sound of it.


----------



## locallawncare.c (Oct 22, 2012)

I've heard good things about the 621 with the 4-stroke. So I'm not sure why the extra power is needed, I wish it has a quik-chute though. I do strictly residential so I'm always up and down and switching direction. I use a 2-stroke powerclear but am going to get a 621qzr, they are quieter and there is no exhaust smell, I assume the new tougher paddles would fit on a 621 but might cause scuffing because they are thicker, so that might not be a good thing on residential driveways. Any more info on this blower would be great.


----------



## johnnyusa (Dec 22, 2009)

just bought two 721's they're great. the reason they don't have the quick shoot is bcuz the cables freeze and break a lot and commercial guys have problems with them


----------



## locallawncare.c (Oct 22, 2012)

That's exactly what the dealer told me, I only do residential and the houses are fairly close, this past storm was the first true test and it performed great. No freezing up at all, I really like the quik chute feature for my application, the power of the 621 seems great, overall I am very happy with it, compared to my 2 cycle one this one is great, much quieter and no lingering exhaust fumes, I did have the belt squeal on a couple of occasions but mainly because the machine got plugged in heavy snow when I was forcing it through.


----------



## ecyp (Sep 22, 2013)

We have 621s and have added a 721 this year, the 721 paddle is twice as thick and the added power is real nice. The 621 is a great machine but will bog a little in wet heavy, the 721 just goes right through. Spent $90 on the 621 for the commercial paddle kit alone, well worth the hundred bucks and will scream past any 2 stage out there!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Wonder why they call it a commercial unit but it says homeowner right in the web address.......


----------



## joed (Dec 26, 2001)

Any more feedback on the 721. I have a 221qze that I bought last year brand new. I was thinking of trading it on on the new 721 but wanted to see what others have to say about the unit.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Wish they offer a chute screw handle so can adjust it with out stopping


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

johnnyusa;1686966 said:


> just bought two 721's they're great. the reason they don't have the quick shoot is bcuz the cables freeze and break a lot and commercial guys have problems with them


What price you gave for them Are yours electric start models

I was going buy 621 to add to my 418 but since they have a 721 why stop at the 621


----------



## locallawncare.c (Oct 22, 2012)

How does the 621 handle the paddles from the 721 ecyp? I read that the 721 has an upgraded belt too, overall it seems superior but for me personally the quick chute was the deal breaker. I love not having to bend down and change direction, also I find I am able to get much closer to cars/garage doors without the handle poking out the side when pointing 90 degrees. If my 621 ever blow up I will likely get a 721, I strictly do residential driveways. Keep the feedback coming guys.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

locallawncare.c;1689853 said:


> How does the 621 handle the paddles from the 721 ecyp? I read that the 721 has an upgraded belt too, overall it seems superior but for me personally the quick chute was the deal breaker. I love not having to bend down and change direction, also I find I am able to get much closer to cars/garage doors without the handle poking out the side when pointing 90 degrees. If my 621 ever blow up I will likely get a 721, I strictly do residential driveways. Keep the feedback coming guys.


Just wait a year, they'll put the quick chute on there. I said in different thread they screwed up by not offering it on the 721 this year.

Anybody know if the new commercial paddles vibrate more than the regular paddles?


----------



## SnowBlowersDirect (Dec 5, 2013)

We are currently carrying the Toro Power Clear 721 on our site. So far there has been positive feedback from our customers. Feel free to check out the reviews.

http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Toro-38751-Snow-Thrower/p11247.html


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

SnowBlowersDirect;1690268 said:


> We are currently carrying the Toro Power Clear 721 on our site. So far there has been positive feedback from our customers. Feel free to check out the reviews.
> 
> http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Toro-38751-Snow-Thrower/p11247.html


Not exactly glowing reviews!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

WIPensFan;1690284 said:


> Not exactly glowing reviews!


I talk to a dealer and he said he wouldn't recommend it due some vibration in the paddle area He said had few come back for that .
He was trying sell me a 621 which he had several of them and none of the 721 so not sure about the info.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Antlerart06;1690505 said:


> I talk to a dealer and he said he wouldn't recommend it due some vibration in the paddle area He said had few come back for that .
> He was trying sell me a 621 which he had several of them and none of the 721 so not sure about the info.


Thanks for that. I bet you could just use regular paddles if it really is bad.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

WIPensFan;1690518 said:


> Thanks for that. I bet you could just use regular paddles if it really is bad.


He did say that's how he fix a few put in 621 paddles but he said the 621 paddle wear faster in the 721

This dealer is 60 miles away

I bought my 418 from homedepot


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Antlerart06;1690534 said:


> He did say that's how he fix a few put in 621 paddles but he said the 621 paddle wear faster in the 721
> 
> This dealer is 60 miles away
> 
> I bought my 418 from homedepot


Yeah but with more power it's worth changing the paddles more often


----------



## locallawncare.c (Oct 22, 2012)

Very true, just on a side note, I have used my 621qzr for 3 snow events ranging from 3-15cm, I do approx. 26 houses and have seen very little paddle wear, I estimate changing them once maybe twice through the season, so not too bad, I think for homeowner they would last the life of the machine. I`m also wondering how far past the wear indicator people have gone? Seems like you could get a lot more use past the wear point. I still like the idea of the bigger engine on the 721, however the 621 seems to fit the bill for now.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

locallawncare.c;1690547 said:


> Very true, just on a side note, I have used my 621qzr for 3 snow events ranging from 3-15cm, I do approx. 26 houses and have seen very little paddle wear, I estimate changing them once maybe twice through the season, so not too bad, I think for homeowner they would last the life of the machine. I`m also wondering how far past the wear indicator people have gone? Seems like you could get a lot more use past the wear point. I still like the idea of the bigger engine on the 721, however the 621 seems to fit the bill for now.


You can go past the wear holes, with a lot of snow it still works. When you try it with an inch or so it no longer throws it out the chute completely. Obviously you can't go to far past the holes.


----------



## joed (Dec 26, 2001)

Anymore feedback on the 721 commercial unit? I have a few questions:
1. Do the heavier paddles scuff up asphalt/interlock/concrete?
2. How is the power on the 721 compared to the 621?


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Any new reviews on this machine?

I am looking at purchasing 2 this winter !


----------



## SnowBlowersDirect (Dec 5, 2013)

We have over 40 reviews on this model here: 
http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Reviews/Toro-38742-Snow-Thrower/rv14111.html


----------

